# Judo Self-Defense Story.



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.canada.com/edmonton/edmontonjournal/story.asp?id={257407AE-9FF7-4284-AF1A-CAD221E9952C}

http://www.canada.com/calgary/story.asp?id={3843B78E-E914-4351-AD75-DD920F5E5D6F}

(Seen on rma.)



> A hatchet-wielding man who lured a German tourist from his camper and then chopped his victim twice in the back of the head paid for the brazen attack Saturday morning with his life.
> 
> The tourist, described by police sources as a 15-year judo expert, turned the tables on his attacker and killed the thug with his bare hands, despite suffering two axe wounds to the head.


----------



## A Kenpo Student (Nov 28, 2002)

The article is no longer there...too bad, I was going to read it, that sounds crazy!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2003)

An AP article in the 18 Feb. paper states that American MPs use "judo holds" to search belligerent prisoners.


----------



## Yari (Feb 25, 2003)

I cant read it either.

But it sounds totally out there. Two hits to the head and defends himself!!!! Impressive!

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

Eddie Izzard was on The Tonight Show last night and said he had used a jujutsu technique he learned from a book to defend himself. (He had read it when younger but used the technique more recently.) He actually demonstrated on Jay Leno some inside blocks, then an X-block to an arm lock, and the pencil between the fingers trick (which makes me strongly suspect it's this book, if memory serves.)


----------

